# Looking to make a Homemade Rotary Machine



## 69camaro

Hey Guys,

Ive heard alot about these rotary machines for snow goose hunting. Id like to make one. If anyone could help me out there with a parts list or plans on how to do this that would be great! Just PM with anything you have.

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I don't know of any "plans" available anywhere...but the motor is a windshield wiper motor. If you have access to a welder you're in business.


----------



## shootnmiss09

I too am interested in this! If not plans, any of you guys got pictures of your homemade rotart machines? thanks!


----------



## shootnmiss09

i got a windshield washer motor now, still looking for some pics or something of any of your homemeade ones! thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips

You can buy all the parts for them at www.prairewinddecoys.com at least that way you know what you need. Should help I think.


----------



## KEN W

shooteminthelips said:


> You can buy all the parts for them at http://www.prairewinddecoys.com at least that way you know what you need. Should help I think.


That link doesn't take you to Praire Wind Decoys.


----------



## craigs

http://www.prairiewinddecoys.com/

I think that will work


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin

i can see if i can get at mine in the shed and try to post some picture later tonight for you guys. the only thing i dont like about it is that it is kinda heavy and clumbersome to carry into the field if you would have to walk in but it works. havent really tried it out full bore yet cuz the snows really didnt stop last year when i made it but still was able to pull a few out of some flocks headed south. i was able to get a day and a half out of a little power pack with it and havent tried a 12 volt battery yet but it ran at least two on a 12 volt with still plenty of power after my power pack died. but you do have to make sure u get a windsheild motor that makes a complete revolution becuase some only go back and forth but mine was out of a 90's chevy pickup and that make a full revolution but if you go to a local junk yard you should be able to find one just make sure you bring lots of tool with to get at the motor and assembly-kind of a pain-expecially in the cold  :bop:


----------



## 69camaro

That would be great Whackin-N-Stackin! I know myself and all the other guys on this forum would great appreciate some picture of your device and any other input you have!!!

Thanks Again


----------



## shooteminthelips

That is why it is just better to buy one of the ones sillo sock sells. The are light, easy to put together, easy to use, have remotes, replacement parts are easy to get, and they are compacted. Sometimes it is better to spend an extra 15 bucks then save it.


----------



## 69camaro

i dont agree with that, some of us out here are VERY good at engineering things and could probably make something just as good as sillo sock, we just have to have an idea of where to start. Im not saying sillo socks rotary machine isnt good, i just know that im well capable of making my own and saving alot of money at the same time.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin

x2 with camaro i paid more for two silosock flyers than i did for the entire rotary machine.i had most of the stuff laying around in the shop or got it from the junk yard for practically nothing that way i can get more decoys and dont have as much into the machine if it brakes or the geese decide they dont like it anymore. and this way if i cant get it in the field or the geese that day dont like it i dont have a 200 dollar hunk of metal and plastic sitting in the trailer collecting dust. plus it just makes you feel better when you are able to use it and able to bring geese in with it becuase you know that you made that machine and it works without having to hurt your pocket book as much as a mass produced product would. 
OK just got some picture of mine but for some reason it wont post them on here or they dont show up or maybe im doing it wrong so if you could help i can get them up on here thanks


----------



## rdjolympia

Here are some pictures and explanation of how I made them. Here are some pictures of my homemade rotary. I will try to explain what you are looking at.









This is the motor mounted to an L shaped aluminum bracket and then mounted on square tubing for mounting in the ground.








another angle.
This is a top down view of the mounting bracket.








The arms or you can buy them from SS









I tried to make something similar to original product that could be adjusted up and down. Over kill in my view but I had time. The arms on top of the bracker are sold aluminum mounted to a U shaped piece of aluminum. The bolt in the center is bolted to the motor. You could use other materials to mount the arms to as well but what is nice is when you tighten the aluminium to the top of the motor there are grooves that cut into the aluminium for a better fit. For the arms I used steel tubing from a metal decorative fence or comparable. Actually fairly heavy but works great. To mount the 1/4" rod for the sillosock flier I took about a 2" piece of wooden dowel, slightly larger diameter than the metal tube. I pounded that into one end of the hole until flush. I then drilled a 1/4" hole in the wood to insert arm. I then drilled a hole in the metal arm (this would be in the side of the arm)about 6"s down from the end where the metal rod will be inserted into the wood piece. I then took a self tapping bolt and inserted in the hole so you could tighten down onto the rod so it wouldn't slide out or turn when the flier was attached.
Hope that helps Rdj

Once again I hope you could follow


----------



## shootnmiss09

thanks for the descrepiton and pictures!! thats exactly what i was looking to find!


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin

Yup thats the same as mine looks but i used round conduit for the arms and hose clamps to attach the little arms to the conduit


----------



## shootnmiss09

I was planning on using conduit for my arms too, could you please explain a little more how you used the hose clamps to attach the little arms?


----------



## kill em

What kinda motor is that?


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

Windshield Washer Motor


----------



## MinnMag

You guys might want to consider adding a rheostat to control the speed. That too can be gleaned from old car parts like heater controls, wiper controls, etc.


----------



## 69camaro

Great information and pictures so far! I appreciate it. If theres other picture or information that people have id love to see them and get ideas!

Thanks Again


----------



## Drundel

rdjolympia:

Did the motor come with that gearbox on it?

Any of you guys gone digging at a junk yard? If so, what did you pay for the motor? Looks like a fun summer project.


----------



## yellowsign

we used a treadmill motor and mounted it upright on a 2x6 with a 2x4 frame with legs. i welded 3 bolts on the top of the motor at an angle and used half inch metal conduit. the long poles are 8ft and i put a 45 degree pipe fitting on it with a 2ft pole on that for the sillosock decoys to be mounted on. the battery, power invertor, and the speed control from the treadmill all fit under the wooden frame. covered it with burlap to hide it. ill try to upload a video of it for you guys it works sweet! a little big but for 20 bucks + decoys its worth it!


----------



## Andy Weber

Drundel said:


> rdjolympia:
> 
> Did the motor come with that gearbox on it?
> 
> Any of you guys gone digging at a junk yard? If so, what did you pay for the motor? Looks like a fun summer project.


The windshield wiper motors come with the gear box(transmission) on them. All they are is a window motor. Some gearboxes are more pain then they are worth. They ar bi-direcctional and go in a different motion than what a rotary needs. It is much easier to either A. take the gear box off and use the original gear coming straight out of the motor, or use a window motor. I found a very simple way of making them, and after finding all the materials in our body shop, I made 6 in a night. Four small welds, three bolts, a 7'' chunk of flat steel, and some rods for arms and your in business.


----------



## nobes

Anybody ever tried a mallard machine? Or would it spin too fast?


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Ya the mallard machine spins WAY too fast. If you know your electronics well enough you could slow it down just give it high reistance, there are many different ways to do this


----------



## nobes

Yeah i figured it would, i'm not smart enough to slow it down. I'm going to try some wiper motors, called the local junk yard and they said 6 bucks....You must want the older motors? The new ones have a switchboard/eletrical box with them that has something to do with shuting off the vehicle. Are there any models that work the best?


----------



## Andy Weber

nobes said:


> Yeah i figured it would, i'm not smart enough to slow it down. I'm going to try some wiper motors, called the local junk yard and they said 6 bucks....You must want the older motors? The new ones have a switchboard/eletrical box with them that has something to do with shuting off the vehicle. Are there any models that work the best?


1990 chevy is a basic one


----------



## Tuleman

Hey guys. Great thread. I have a rotary built like the pics above, but still need help. I bought a wiper motor out of a 95 ford bronco from the local salvage place. It has a 6 wire harness coming out of the thing. I had thought that the wires were for the different delay times for the intermittent wipers and would be able to pick my speed from the different wires. I haven't been able to figure out how to get the thing hooked to a battery and run. In fact, haven't been able to get any combination of the wires to even make the thing turn. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Bluekilla

Seriously time is money to me. I built some only to have the motors go bad or other misc crap go wrong. Spend the money and buy a lightweight one from sillosocks. With a remote.  Worth it in the end. Heck I got a sillosock one I will sell for $150.


----------



## Andy Weber

Tuleman said:


> Hey guys. Great thread. I have a rotary built like the pics above, but still need help. I bought a wiper motor out of a 95 ford bronco from the local salvage place. It has a 6 wire harness coming out of the thing. I had thought that the wires were for the different delay times for the intermittent wipers and would be able to pick my speed from the different wires. I haven't been able to figure out how to get the thing hooked to a battery and run. In fact, haven't been able to get any combination of the wires to even make the thing turn. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


It should have that six plug harness and then a 2 or 4 wire plug on top. Choose one of those and then any of the others for speed


----------



## Tuleman

No other plugs or wires on it. Not sure what to do with it....


----------

